# Weird DHG root system or runners



## niceguy1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

I planted the Dwarf Hairhgrass 4 months ago. It was growing well in the 1st month, sending out new runners like normal. Then it was just not growing. Not see many new blades from the substrate. I found the root go downwards to the bottom of the tank, so there is no way the new blades can come out of the substrate. I used 5 root tabs around the tank when I first planted this DHG (4 months ago). I insert another 3 beginning of March. I know DHG is root feeder, so use root tab is beneficial to it. I have high light and CO2 injection. What is wrong with this DHG? Need some advices.


----------

